# Music That Moves You



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

There are some tracks for me that just posess a power and emotion that every time I listen to them, I am blown away.

For me there are a few, Rob Dougan Clubbed to Death and Furious Angels; Pink Floyd Great Gig In The sky for example.

But the one that's most doing it for me at the moment is this...






Do certain tracks affect anytone else like this, if so which ones... or is it just me :bag:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

great shout on rob dougan what a track that is.

i love music that can make the hairs stand up william orbits version of addaggio for strings gets me every time.

duel of the fates by john williams is another and the music from gladiator.

live music usually does it too polyphic spree was a good example full orchestra and full choir for an hour i thought i had taken 3 ecstasy pills it was awesome.

the first time i saw this live with an orchestra i cried like a girl an awesome, powerful, moving track.enjoy


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

The gothic grandeur of this Bach piece does it for me


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

A lot of Tom Waits. especially off Mule variations.

Floyd many tracks but let's go for Comfortably numb.

Burritos version of Wild Horses.

Carl Nielsen 4th Symphony , the Inextinguishable - I was totally gobsmacked by this

Saint Saens Organ Symphony final movement

Sibelius 5th symphony

Elgar Sea pictures sung by Janet Baker

A lot of operas arias mainly from Verdi

And loads more.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Mozart, Qui tollis peccata mundi, from the Great Mass in C minor

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=whVPzXDDu2Y


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

yep....Pink floyd.......'wish you were here' & 'shine on' are a couple....

Shadowman.....Bowie

Life on mars? Bowie


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Raptor said:


> The gothic grandeur of this Bach piece does it for me
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=IVJD3dL4diY


Barock and Roll, J.S. Back on his best!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Too many to list, but on my drive today the first movement of Beethoven's Symphony No. 3 (Eroica) was on the radio, and it gave me goose bumps.

Happens every time I hear it. :notworthy:


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

mozart-ave verum corpus,et incarnatus est,all of his requiem,masonic funeral music,loads more of his works.

cesar franck- panis angelicus

brahms-alto rhapsody

purcell-dido's lament(when i am laid in earth)

those just for starters!

great thread btw

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

Pavaroti - Ave Maria.


----------



## Flows (May 7, 2010)

Celine Dion - Titanic






Mylene Farmer & Abe Laboriel Jr - Les Mots






Gary Jules - Tears for Fears






Been playing Mike Oldfield for like an hour now, trying to decide how great it is, It's freaking extreme never heard it before xD


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Sancho Panza said:


> Pavaroti - Ave Maria.


Mmm Big Lucy RIP.

It's world cup time so it's got to be Nessun Dorma, great opera. great aria, great artist, shame about the game!


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> great shout on rob dougan what a track that is.
> 
> i love music that can make the hairs stand up william orbits version of addaggio for strings gets me every time.
> 
> ...


+1 for RobD and Adaggio for strings, original version especially from film platoon, very poignent.

Would add Metallica, Nothing Else Matters with the Philharmonic Orchestra, Alter Bridge, Blackbird, Otis Redding, Sitting on the Dock of the Bay and 5 Finger Death Punch, The Bleeding, all for very different reasons, but all have the same effect on me...


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Cavalleria Rusticana - Intermezzo by Mascagni.

An absolutely beatiful piece of music that uplifts, inspires and then fades away. Just stunning.

Alasdair


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Die WalkÃ¼re by Richard Wagner.

The Great Gates of Kiev by Mussorgsky.


----------



## Davey M (May 18, 2010)

Always manages to get a lump in my throat.


----------



## Davey M (May 18, 2010)

Or if I am really sad and wamnt to feel very sorry for myself






That said, Alfed Deller can do both. make you sad and lift your spirits all at the same time and in the same song.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Eric Whitacre's Virtual Choir - 'Lux Aurumque' :






Cheers


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just bought Billy Joels latest offering 'Piano Man' Greatest Hits which I think is fab. But why did 'John Lewis' choose a song about the foibles of some women (a very subtle description, I think you'll agree) to advertise their stores? (She's always a woman to me).


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

> *Music That Moves You*


Moves you to what ?  Happiness ? :yahoo:

One of *the happiest* songs I've ever heard :band: ....

(Re)discovered it through the Northern Soul scene, years after it was pressed. :blush:

Note I say 'pressed' rather than 'released', because it never was officially. :dontgetit:

Binned, and original pressings destroyed on the instruction of Motown boss Berry Gordy. 

Motown producer Frank Wilson's classic 'happy song':

Better audio:






Better video:






If that doesn't send shivers down your spine :fear: , or make you want to get up and boogee :afro: ....

There is absolutely *NO HOPE* for you.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> > *Music That Moves You*
> 
> 
> Moves you to what ?  Happiness ? :yahoo:
> ...


Or how about Edwin Starr - Happy Radio


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Bit of a late addition but just had to add my favourite

O mio babbino caro; aria from the opera Gianni Schicchi. Many versions around, but the one to enjoy from Maria Callas My link and this one My link

By the way - loved all the previous posts- going to follow a few of them up to get a download


----------



## rooi neus (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Enya, Beethoven Pastoral Symphony & Vilvaldi 4 Seasons.........

Recently got into tapes ( stop groaning everyone..... ) Managed to buy a good used Nakamichi cassette deck & sounds surprisingly good, even by todays standards...... or is it the ear wax i used? Mel's advice required i think....... :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Soul II Soul - Back to Life; gets the hairs standing every time.

ELO - Sweet is the Night; The song I listen to on the way home after a traumatic night at work...


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

This for me. I made the video for my wife who is

currently recovering from a minor stroke.


----------

